# degassing for an hour or more with a degassing tool



## shanek17 (May 25, 2012)

its degassing time with my red barolo wine kit and im having problems! im using a plastic degas tool in my drill and iv been degassing for it all day on and off. it just keeps foaming! is there an end!? iv probably degassed today for over an hour alltogether, and whats funny is the kit instructions say to use a spoon! im using the drill on highest speed and the foam just keeps coming. I think ill give it a break for today but i would like to get this guy filled with the additives and ready for clearing.


----------



## shanek17 (May 25, 2012)

oh i forgot to mention, iv been degassing this wine every 2 days well in secondary, as the kit instructions suggested. so its not like i just started today. im just wanting to get this sucker degassed and let it sit in my cold basement.


----------



## Deezil (May 26, 2012)

Are you pulsing the drill? Or turning the wine into a vortex?

The first is what you want, the latter could possibly/most likely inject oxygen into the wine.

I use a vacuum pump myself, so im not the most experience on the manual degassing.. But from what i've read, people have had greater success with a back-and-forth motion, as opposed to the round-and-round motion..

So maybe give the spoon a try? Or pulse the drill, if you weren't originally.
Should work.

You could always put it in the basement as it is, and see how well it clears. If it doesnt clear all the way, address the degassing issue again later on.


----------



## shoebiedoo (May 26, 2012)

I've always swirled the drill counter clockwise to counter ank the clockwise motion on the degassing bit. I've always had great success this way. I also keep the paddles fairly low in the carboy to keep foaming (O2) to a minimum.


----------



## shanek17 (May 26, 2012)

Deezil said:


> Are you pulsing the drill? Or turning the wine into a vortex?
> 
> The first is what you want, the latter could possibly/most likely inject oxygen into the wine.
> 
> ...



well ill let it spin one way down at the bottom first then bring it up near the top. and then after everyonce in awhile ill switch it up and go the other way for a bit. i had it spinning well but no vortex was being created at all. perhaps its from the way i made my homemade plastic drill attachment. like the shape i made it, it spins in circles in a smaller diameter. that way i could use it in my smaller carboys and in my big carboys. Yea i guess i could just add the additivies and put it in the basment for clearing and degas it later. but im just trying to follow the instructions. is it okay to degas later after additives and clearing?


----------



## aylamarie (May 26, 2012)

I have a problem with degassing to, can't ever seem to get it done all the way. And I do the one way then reverse it with the drill. Thinking of going to the vacuum.


----------



## cpfan (May 26, 2012)

I don't see any mention of temperature. Temperature of the wine is very important for degassing. Cool wines do not degas readily. Try at about 74F or 24C.

Steve


----------



## aylamarie (May 26, 2012)

cpfan said:


> I don't see any mention of temperature. Temperature of the wine is very important for degassing. Cool wines do not degas readily. Try at about 74F or 24C.
> 
> Steve



Haven't ever checked temp. But my house stays around 74 to 77 f, so it should be close.


----------



## shanek17 (May 26, 2012)

cpfan said:


> I don't see any mention of temperature. Temperature of the wine is very important for degassing. Cool wines do not degas readily. Try at about 74F or 24C.
> 
> Steve



thanks for mentioning this, it was something i had no idea of months ago. but i have been using that rule for degassing now. actually my digital thermometer says my wines are in the 75.5 F area. so its not a temperature issue for me.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 26, 2012)

I use a vacuum pump myself - don't have much experience with the manual degasser.

I would do a test on it - put a bit in your hydrometer test tube - shake it like crazy - take you hand off - see if you hear what would sound like opening a soda can when its hot.

If it does - then it is just really gassy.


----------



## shanek17 (May 26, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I use a vacuum pump myself - don't have much experience with the manual degasser.
> 
> I would do a test on it - put a bit in your hydrometer test tube - shake it like crazy - take you hand off - see if you hear what would sound like opening a soda can when its hot.
> 
> If it does - then it is just really gassy.



oh its got lots of tiny bubbles and foam still, as soon as i start degassing i see them. iv even tried manually churning with my J tube for siphoining and it works okay. So maybe its just this type of wine that is gassy? my other small batch degassed rather quickly. this big 23 liter batch is proving to be difficult


----------



## loumik (May 26, 2012)

I used a mix-stir for several years before getting a vacuum pump. Here's how I did it:

Get wine temp up to approx. 75* F. Sanitize mix-stir attach to drill and insert into carboy. 

Set drill on high speed and start degassing with end of mix-stir near bottom of carboy. When vortex starts to form, reverse direction of drill rotation. Repeat for 5-10 minutes. When you stop operating the drill you should see very tiny bubbles rising to the top of the wine and forming foam.

When the quantity of bubbles appears to be much reduced insert the mix-stir into the carboy again and repeat degassing as instructed above but this time set drill to LOW SPEED.

If you spin mix-stir near the surface of of the wine or spin at high speed until a vortex is formed you may be introducing oxygen into the wine which is undesirable. If the bubbles become large you have probably removed all the gass that your going to get. Now would be a good time to test the wine as WINEMAKER_3352 suggested above. When you use a drill to degass your wine there will almost always be some bubbles forming in the wine but they are not necessarily CO2. Good Luck and keep asking questions. 

LOUMIK


----------



## Bartman (May 26, 2012)

Do you plan on aging this Barolo kit for six months or more in your ~72 degree house? If so, I would stop worrying about degassing it - given several months of bulk aging after your drilling efforts, I would be shocked if it was not fully degassed by the time you went to bottle it. I would wish you good luck, but I don't think luck has anything to do with CO2 content in your wine.


----------



## grapeman (May 26, 2012)

The first thing I picked up on and is surely the problem is that you said you are spinning it at full speed, this is creating the bubbles, not degassing. Slow that drill down when degassing and like said, reverse directions often.


----------



## tcavan01 (May 26, 2012)

*Gas*

Put it in a carboy with an airlock and wait 6 months. Are you sure it is even done fermenting? Patience is the key.


----------



## shanek17 (May 26, 2012)

Bartman said:


> Do you plan on aging this Barolo kit for six months or more in your ~72 degree house? If so, I would stop worrying about degassing it - given several months of bulk aging after your drilling efforts, I would be shocked if it was not fully degassed by the time you went to bottle it. I would wish you good luck, but I don't think luck has anything to do with CO2 content in your wine.



well i could let it bulk age. but i dont really feel comfortable with that idea. this is just a cheap-o wine kit so im not going to give it to much luxury. and im just a newbie in this hobby, meaning im not making quality wine. when i get good at this i wont mind letting a good wine bulk age and get better. and not to mention i have 2 other male roomates who like to party lol im just hoping that it will go undistubed in our basement so it can atleast clear and be bottled.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 26, 2012)

My first thought was on the lines of what tcavan01 said. Are you sure it's done fermenting? If it is still fermenting, it'll keep making new gas as you drive it off. 

I started out much like you're doing. I think moving to vacuum degassing was one of the biggest steps I took to improving my wine, and it wasn't all that expensive. I use the hand vacuum pump from harbor freight.


----------



## shanek17 (May 26, 2012)

grapeman said:


> The first thing I picked up on and is surely the problem is that you said you are spinning it at full speed, this is creating the bubbles, not degassing. Slow that drill down when degassing and like said, reverse directions often.



i tried spinning it at a lower speed and the foam and bubbles were occuring less. as soon as i put it on high speed there is s big difference. i assumed the high apeed would get it done quicker. im looking for thousands of tiny bubbles rite? they float up and have foam riseing up with them.


----------



## shanek17 (May 26, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> My first thought was on the lines of what tcavan01 said. Are you sure it's done fermenting? If it is still fermenting, it'll keep making new gas as you drive it off.
> 
> I started out much like you're doing. I think moving to vacuum degassing was one of the biggest steps I took to improving my wine, and it wasn't all that expensive. I use the hand vacuum pump from harbor freight.



yea i was just getting to that. im pretty sure its done fermenting... The air lock has shown no activity for a week or 2 and my hydrometer is telling me its in the areacof being done. I fermented it in a warm area around 75 or 77 degrees so it wasnt a cold fermentation. the kit instructions say it should be done in 14-18 days for secondary and today is the 18th day since i transferd to secondary. 

maybe id get a vacuum pump. what kind did you get? was it expensive?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 26, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> My first thought was on the lines of what tcavan01 said. Are you sure it's done fermenting? If it is still fermenting, it'll keep making new gas as you drive it off.
> 
> I started out much like you're doing. I think moving to vacuum degassing was one of the biggest steps I took to improving my wine, and it wasn't all that expensive. I use the hand vacuum pump from harbor freight.


 

I must agree once I moved to vacuum degassing all my problems went away ( well some of them - LOL)


----------



## hobbyiswine (May 28, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> My first thought was on the lines of what tcavan01 said. Are you sure it's done fermenting? If it is still fermenting, it'll keep making new gas as you drive it off.
> 
> I started out much like you're doing. I think moving to vacuum degassing was one of the biggest steps I took to improving my wine, and it wasn't all that expensive. I use the hand vacuum pump from harbor freight.



I am saving my pennies for an all-in-one vacuum pump but out of curiosity is the hand pump one like this.???...http://www.harborfreight.com/brake-bleeder-and-vacuum-pump-kit-69328.html


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 28, 2012)

hobbyiswine said:


> I am saving my pennies for an all-in-one vacuum pump but out of curiosity is the hand pump one like this.???...http://www.harborfreight.com/brake-bleeder-and-vacuum-pump-kit-69328.html


 
Even if the hand pump which is similar - everytime you reach a certain vacuum and co2 is released the vacuum will drop causing any co2 to be stopped.You would have to be able pump the the hand pump always to be removing co2


----------



## Olbuscap (May 29, 2012)

To verify what "Pumpman" Steve has just said! After drill whipping my first 4 kits, I figured there had to be a better way. Last summer I went to a local auto parts store to purchase a Mity Vac kit, made a two-hole bung to fit a catch/overflow bottle, put some tubing together, and went to work. This is NOT a 5 or 10 minute job!! As Steve said, as you squeeze, squeeze, and squeeze to establish vacuum, the CO2 starts to come out of suspension. As the CO2 comes out of suspension, the vacuum drops, and you squeeze, squeeze, and squeeze some more. It does the job, but the result is -- if you are young enough, no one will want to shake hands with you, if you are old enough your hands hurt so darn much you do not look forward to repeating this exercize. After reading post after post this past winter, I decided to invest in one of Steve's pumps. Easy, painless (pun intended)racking and degassing. Bottling? What a system!!! Thank you, Steve.


----------



## rjb222 (May 29, 2012)

Something I do not see mentioned here is to add more kmetta add 1/4 tsp right away. You have definitely stirred off more than was intended by the manufacturer. All your degassing will be wasted by a oxidized wine if you do not. There is such a thing as over degassing your wine. Stirring until there are no more bubbles is not going to happen you will always get bubbles it depends on what they are oxygen or CO2. Even commercial wines have a small amount of CO2 left on them open one and put some in a hydrometer jar put your hand on the top and give it a good shake. you will get a small puff of CO2 when you take your hand off. The theory to degassing is you need to get enough off to allow the sediments to drop out as CO2 will keep these in suspension a long time. You want to get off enough to allow that to happen time will take care of the rest.


----------



## shanek17 (May 29, 2012)

rjb222 said:


> Something I do not see mentioned here is to add more kmetta add 1/4 tsp right away. You have definitely stirred off more than was intended by the manufacturer. All your degassing will be wasted by a oxidized wine if you do not. There is such a thing as over degassing your wine. Stirring until there are no more bubbles is not going to happen you will always get bubbles it depends on what they are oxygen or CO2. Even commercial wines have a small amount of CO2 left on them open one and put some in a hydrometer jar put your hand on the top and give it a good shake. you will get a small puff of CO2 when you take your hand off. The theory to degassing is you need to get enough off to allow the sediments to drop out as CO2 will keep these in suspension a long time. You want to get off enough to allow that to happen time will take care of the rest.



so how do i know if there oxygen or co2 bubbles. i still get ALOT of foam and lots of tiny of bubbles when i use my drill degasser. i think my original degasser whip was not the rite shape for my big carboy, so i made another one and noticed it is working better and producing more foam when i used it yesterday. So maybe my first whip was just not efficiently getting the job done.


----------



## rjb222 (May 29, 2012)

The little tight bubbles are not co2. The best reference is to give a soda a small shake and compare what the bubbles look like compared to what you see. Also do this outside on the lawn or swmbo may give you a tongue lashing warm up a soda and take off the lid shake it good you will see exactly what gassing a wine will look like for bubbles you just want to be careful when gassing a wine not to produce the volcano effect hate wasting wine. Start slow pick up pace as more gas comes off. Finish at a good pace. I always counter turn my drill whip so as not to get a vortex. You actually need to beat the CO2 off not stir it off.I have used the vacuum as well but it would take too long for what I do so I use a whip and a drill.


----------



## grapeman (May 29, 2012)

I stand by my statement that you are spinning it too fast and creating the bubbles. If your wine is around .994 and has remained there, it is done fermenting. It is well covered places that degassing at too high of a speed creates the foam. At first you were driving off C02 but then you just start mixing air in with it. Think of making a milk shake. You blend at high and it whips air into the ice cream/milk mixture.

All the other things are true also, especially bulk aging it will allow most of the gasses to escape on their own.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 29, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I stand by my statement that you are spinning it too fast and creating the bubbles. If your wine is around .994 and has remained there, it is done fermenting. It is well covered places that degassing at too high of a speed creates the foam. At first you were driving off C02 but then you just start mixing air in with it. Think of making a milk shake. You blend at high and it whips air into the ice cream/milk mixture.
> 
> All the other things are true also, especially bulk aging it will allow most of the gasses to escape on their own.


 

Nice statement , My thoughts using the whip effect was you always have to transfer it into a larger container ( to prevent the overflow effect, and now it has more air contact as well) and actually whipping the wine always seem to me that you are inducing air back into the wine. Then I would have to transfer back into the original container again.


----------



## rjb222 (May 29, 2012)

Doubble post sorry


----------



## rjb222 (May 29, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I stand by my statement that you are spinning it too fast and creating the bubbles. If your wine is around .994 and has remained there, it is done fermenting. It is well covered places that degassing at too high of a speed creates the foam. At first you were driving off C02 but then you just start mixing air in with it. Think of making a milk shake. You blend at high and it whips air into the ice cream/milk mixture.
> 
> All the other things are true also, especially bulk aging it will allow most of the gasses to escape on their own.


 While I do not know what other instructions say as a proper technique RJS Give times to follow when one starts this is I believe to prevent over mixing and creating the milkshake effect. After a wine maker becomes proficient they then can judge by the amout of CO2 coming off at a given time.


----------



## shanek17 (May 29, 2012)

okay so I thought hey i will just show you guys what is actually happening on my end with my degassing. Here are two videos , each video i tried using a different drill whip. And turn down your sound if you didnt already lol the drill is LOUD! 

okay so im having trouble adding the videos directly through the attachments here. first it said there was something wrong with the token ?? and then the second attemp just said there was an error... maybe only pictures can be uploaded. anyways ill upload them to Youtube instead. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y1Si1_koiU&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLFrlL17CI4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## grapeman (May 29, 2012)

Do you notice that while you spin the drill at a slow to medium speed, there are very few bubbles? As you crank that sucker up you can see the whip bending which really whips the snot out of the wine. When you see that, you are spinning it too fast - slow down. I still believe it is done degassing at this point.


----------



## shanek17 (May 29, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Do you notice that while you spin the drill at a slow to medium speed, there are very few bubbles? As you crank that sucker up you can see the whip bending which really whips the snot out of the wine. When you see that, you are spinning it too fast - slow down. I still believe it is done degassing at this point.



yea i had it going pretty fast , but I thought that those tiny bubbles rising up on the side of the carboy was co2 , and i also thought foam meant that the co2 is being released. So i assumed that this wine is still needing degassing, and when i whip it up at fast speed i see more foam and bubbles so that lead me to believe that it would get it done quicker. is there any truth to this.


----------



## rjb222 (May 29, 2012)

I am in agreement with Grapeman I believe the gassing is done. I never have had much faith in the style of tool you are using i use one that is on a stainless steel shaft and has two plastic wings on it. There are holes in the wings this tool used with a counter turn on the drill direction works extremely well. I also only degas enough to allow the sediments to drop I allow the rest to come out naturally.


----------



## shanek17 (May 29, 2012)

rjb222 said:


> I am in agreement with Grapeman I believe the gassing is done. I never have had much faith in the style of tool you are using i use one that is on a stainless steel shaft and has two plastic wings on it. There are holes in the wings this tool used with a counter turn on the drill direction works extremely well. I also only degas enough to allow the sediments to drop I allow the rest to come out naturally.



i hope its done because i put the additives in for clearing, and the instructions say to have all degassing done before additives. 

yea iv seen the winged stainless steel tool. but i dont understand how those little wings can work very well. like it doesnt seem like they would cover much surface area as compared to the long bends in ths plastic degas tool. The one plastic tool i made i put emphasis on the bends and made them bigger and i could see the difference in the carboy. it was degassing like crazy. But maybe a little too much crazy haha.


----------



## Bartman (May 30, 2012)

shanek17 said:


> it was degassing like crazy. But maybe a little too much crazy haha.



Degassing by bulk aging = good (IMHO); degassing with motorized tool = ok; "degassing like crazy" by any method = NOT good - there is no need to degas like crazy! You remind me of Tim Allen's character from the sitcom "Home Improvement"!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 31, 2012)

hobbyiswine said:


> I am saving my pennies for an all-in-one vacuum pump but out of curiosity is the hand pump one like this.???...http://www.harborfreight.com/brake-bleeder-and-vacuum-pump-kit-69328.html



That is the pump I use. It has a gauge on it, so I'll pump it to about 20" of mercury and then let it degas. When it falls to 5", I pump it some more. If I'm in a hurry, agitating the carboy while it's under vacuum really pulls the CO2 fast.


----------



## shanek17 (Jun 3, 2012)

So my wine is currently clearing and should be done within a week. But I'm wondering if my wine is still needing degassing, is it okay to Degas more after the additives and clearing stage? I don't want to introduce any more oxygen but maybe the pot meta will help protect it.


----------



## rjb222 (Jun 3, 2012)

shanek17 said:


> So my wine is currently clearing and should be done within a week. But I'm wondering if my wine is still needing degassing, is it okay to Degas more after the additives and clearing stage? I don't want to introduce any more oxygen but maybe the pot meta will help protect it.


 Degassing is a practice that gets more defined with experience. The more wine you make the easier it is to recognize when the degassing is done. Every one seems to dwell on degassing and take it to extreme. Even commercial wines are left with a small amount of gas on them. Try one by putting about half of your hydrometer full seal it with a solid bung. I will guarantee that when you vigorously shake it then remove the bung there will be a off come out. More so with white than red some commercial wine makers actually intentionally leave a small amount of CO2 on their whites. Not enough to make them bubbly but there will be the odd bubble rise that brings the wines aroma to your nose. I guess i am trying to say do not obsess relax and enjoy.


----------



## shanek17 (Jun 3, 2012)

rjb222 said:


> Degassing is a practice that gets more defined with experience. The more wine you make the easier it is to recognize when the degassing is done. Every one seems to dwell on degassing and take it to extreme. Even commercial wines are left with a small amount of gas on them. Try one by putting about half of your hydrometer full seal it with a solid bung. I will guarantee that when you vigorously shake it then remove the bung there will be a off come out. More so with white than red some commercial wine makers actually intentionally leave a small amount of CO2 on their whites. Not enough to make them bubbly but there will be the odd bubble rise that brings the wines aroma to your nose. I guess i am trying to say do not obsess relax and enjoy.



well I dont mind having a bit of CO2 in my red wine, if that is normal, but what worries me is exploding bottles. That is the biggest challenge so far for me with this hobby. I thought that you want basically all of the CO2 out so that it wont add to the pressure inside the bottles, and thus preventing a bottle explosion. 

I actually bottled a small batch recently and I used twist off caps so it made it easy for me to check the pressures inside of them. and at first I did not hear any pressure when I opened them. But then I left them sitting for weeks without touching them and then opened them and heard that pressure release sound escaping from the bottle. Is that normal ? or a sign of re fermentation in the bottle?


----------



## shanek17 (Jun 12, 2012)

okay so I am doing an update about my wine kit. I was having problems with degassing this wine and even though I was degassing it for hours it just needed more. I decided to leave it alone and put it in a cool place for clearing, at 62 F. the wine kit instructions suggested the temperature of 50-60F. So i was a little over that which doesnt seem like a big deal. They also said that it should be clear in 7-10 days. Today is the 14th day of clearing and sorry to get off track a bit here but Im starting to wonder why its not clearing ? it looks exactly the same as before I put in the clearing agents.. Any ideas or tips ? 

I actually took an SG sample and its stable and done fermenting, also it tastes GREAT! way better than the fruit juice concentrate batches i made. So getting back too degassing , I wanted to find out if it still needs degassing so I put it in the hydrometer test tube and shook it up real good for about 20 seconds. it was noticeably foaming and fizzy and when i took the lid off it , it made a loud pop noise. So i dont understand how this still isnt done degassing. Alot of you were saying that I was getting on the verge of abusing this wine with the degassing but yet it looks like it still needs more.... The problem is , is that at this point you dont want oxygen getting to it , so I dont know if I should be taking the air lock off and doing more degassing.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Sep 13, 2012)

is it possible the yeast is not dead yet and still active creating the Co2 , it happened and one of my batches they kept reactivating after I transfered the little buggers, sugar was not depleted yet


----------



## cimbaliw (Dec 15, 2012)

This is enlightening. We degassed our first batch last week with a spoon (upside down in the carboy). The temp of the wine was about 72f. The kit instructions said to degas for two minutes, add something then degas for another two minutes and test. Those instructions were crap! We probably ended up cranking hard on that jug for no less than 30', to a point where PVC shavings were coming off of the spoon. Yeah, the carboy was a rockin'. The point is I think I'll degas again after racking and go for some bulk aging. I don't think I'll pursue the drill method.


----------



## derunner (Dec 15, 2012)

I realize this is an old thread, but I wish I had seen it when I was having degassing issues.

I was having real problems with the drill method on my first 4 batches. I actually got more foam from the spoon. They i realized i had a second speed on my drill and that made a huge difference. I went from no foaming to eruptions. I only had to pulse in each direction to get foam. It still took time, but at least it was effective. Eruptions are an issue for me so I plan to rack back to empty primary and degass there, then rack to carboy for stabilization and fining.


----------



## wineon4 (Dec 18, 2012)

I hope to start using a vacuum in the new year. I have always used a bung in my carboys then I roll them back and forth on their sides then open the bung to let the gas out I do this several times each day for 3 days before I stabilize and clear then just before I bottle. I have had no problems with residual CO2 in my wine and if the carboy is topped off not much O2 gets mixed into the wine.


----------



## John Prince (Jan 30, 2013)

I use a brew belt the night before to warm it. Then I drill it forward and backwards. Then I use a vacuum pump.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 30, 2013)

John 
Why would you stir and possiblly add O2 to your wine if you already own a vacuum pump ?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 31, 2013)

My good friend has a Pinot Grigio kit (WE), when it called for degassing, I racked it a few times with the All In One Pump after manually degassing for 20 mins (that got old fast, so i drove home and got the All In One), within 15 mins, it was degassed and on its way to being clarified.
4 days later, the wine is just about crystal clear.
If your have the pump, use it!


----------



## John Prince (Jan 31, 2013)

I know it's an over kill. I drill for 5-10 minutes then use a vacuum pump for a long time. 1-2 hours! Should I change my ways? I rig it up so I can vacuum pump 2-3 carboys at a time.


----------



## saramc (Feb 1, 2013)

John Prince said:


> I know it's an over kill. I drill for 5-10 minutes then use a vacuum pump for a long time. 1-2 hours! Should I change my ways? I rig it up so I can vacuum pump 2-3 carboys at a time.



Yes, use the vacuum pump exclusively. But if it is taking you 1-2 hours via vacuum pump...well, it makes this girl wonder, why? In the time I have owned my All-in-One (hi Steve!) I have never had to spend more than 15 minutes degassing.


----------



## JLS (Mar 18, 2013)

*How long do you run your pump to degas your wine*



Deezil said:


> Are you pulsing the drill? Or turning the wine into a vortex?
> 
> The first is what you want, the latter could possibly/most likely inject oxygen into the wine.
> 
> ...


 

How long doyou run your pump to degas your wine? And what pressure? Thanks


----------



## Deezil (Mar 18, 2013)

Doesnt normally take me longer than 10-15 minutes (@ 70-75F) to degas my wine to 20" on the regulator... Some people go up towards 25", but ive noticed 20" does just as good of a job for me


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 5, 2013)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I use a vacuum pump myself - don't have much experience with the manual degasser.
> 
> I would do a test on it - put a bit in your hydrometer test tube - shake it like crazy - take you hand off - see if you hear what would sound like opening a soda can when its hot.
> 
> If it does - then it is just really gassy.



I like this approach ^^^^


----------

